# How do you rate passengers?



## Ceejay311 (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm a frequent uber rider looking for some clarification on passenger ratings. 

If anyone wants to address any of the following it'd be awesome:

- What do you take points off for?
- Do you look for high passenger ratings or does it not matter at all?
- What does the rating even mean?

Any horror/funny stories are welcome lol


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Point off for everything under the sun or stars. Tips & Surge alleviate this.

Pax rating vs the norm for the area. If everyone is around 4.8 but ur ass is 4.42, I know ur shit.

Ratings don't mean anything cause uber likes to reset pax ratings. Try it.

So what's ur IG/Snapchat....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Most drivers are picking you up regardless of your rating. 

You'll get down rated for obvious stuff like being rude to driver, not being ready and making him wait, eating in the car, slamming the door, and other common sense stuff. 
Be considerate of your drivers property and time. 
Tip and you're guaranteed 5 stars


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Ceejay311 said:


> I'm a frequent uber rider looking for some clarification on passenger ratings.
> 
> If anyone wants to address any of the following it'd be awesome:
> 
> ...


If it is surging, it doesn't matter.
Drivers I know will use the rating system as a tipping point whether or not to pick you up. If you request off a very difficult spot and have a low rating, I would be more inclined to ignore your request.

Don't request from difficult spots.
No bus zones
Not off the street where we will be causing traffic. Request in a parking lot or passenger loading zones. Or streets where there is very little traffic, like streets perpendicular to main roads.

Please be ready.
We can get a ticket even If We are stopped in a no stopping zone for 10 seconds.
If you eat, just ask if you can.
Conversation is good for some drivers. Some drivers font like to talk but some do, you seem like you have people skills, you can tell it your driver wants to talk. A sure question that is entertaining is asking, "what is your craziest ride?"

Ratings might not matter too much in smaller cities where rides come infrequently. Major cities have the luxury to ignore request because we can get another one.

I would go into the new jersey sub forum and ask them for specifics.
I heard they do not like to drive to my from nj.
If you are going far, please call up your driver and ask them if it is ok to drive there. I use this service as a consumer and call up ahead and ask them if it is ok to go far. If my driver is not ok with it, me as a consumer can cancel for free right away.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ceejay311 said:


> I'm a frequent uber rider looking for some clarification on passenger ratings.
> 
> If anyone wants to address any of the following it'd be awesome:
> 
> ...


Why do you use uber frequently?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ceejay311 said:


> What do you take points off for?
> - Do you look for high passenger ratings or does it not matter at all?
> - What does the rating even mean?


I give every rider who is reasonably courteous a 5 star rating. I might knock off points for things such as slamming the door on the way out, exiting my car without some form of thanks or acknowledgement and leaving things such as crumbs/food wrappings in the car. If a passenger does something wrong and is apologetic I will probably still give them 5 stars.

Personally I try not to pick up passengers with less than 4.5 rating, other drivers probably have their own thresholds, some probably pick up anybody. One of the main reasons for this is because I'm worried lower rated passengers tend to give lower ratings to their drivers, if not for this I might set the threshold slightly lower.

The rating is a passengers average rating over their last so many (I don't know how many) trips. Obviously each bad rating a passenger gets is dependent on the subjective opinions, feelings and whims of the driver. There is also the possibility a passenger could get bad ratings from some drivers because of things beyond their control like the types of trips they usually take. Nevertheless I still take low ratings as a warning sign not to accept a passenger. As I said above part of this is to protect my own rating and if not for that I might give them the benefit of the doubt and take slightly lower rated passengers within reason..


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

Myself, one star for non tippers and five stars for tippers


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Ive had 1300 and some rides and Ive given four less than five star ratings. I reserve it for assholes.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I 1 star who are rude and disrespectful. I wait for a reasonable time and text the passenger of my arrival. So within that 5 minute window you either come out or text/call. 
I usually give 5 stars to every tipper and non tipper. But if you play your music on your phone, leave thrash, turn on your own navigation and give directions from the back seat that's an automatic 1 star.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I drove well over 3,000 people so far and I gave less than 5 stars only twice - one drunk guy spilled beer over the backseat (he got 1 star) and once I drove 8 miles to pick up somebody for 0.8 miles trip (he got 3 stars).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Syn said:


> I drove well over 3,000 people so far and I gave less than 5 stars only twice - one drunk guy spilled beer over the backseat (he got 1 star) and once I drove 8 miles to pick up somebody for 0.8 miles trip (he got 3 stars).


You've only driven 8 miles to pick someone up for a 0.8 mile trip once?

I've had multiple times where I've driven farther to do a shorter ride. But I rated them 5 as I don't rate based on trip length.

But I have given out far more less than 5 star ratings.

I've had people drool on my seats and spill stuff, people say they weren't going to rate me 5 unless I ended the trip early and took them for free, people who flipped out when I told them they couldn't smoke in my car, people who loaded 5 peeps in my car, people threatening to accuse me of false things, people who berate me from the back seat and complain about every little thing, passengers who urge me to violate laws and get upset when I will not, passengers who tried to walk off with my charging cables or flashlight. On a multi-stop trip I've had more than once where the first drop off guy try and give me a tip only for the other guy who ordered the ride to take the cash from him and say he'll put it towards the tip he's giving me, and then never give me anything. I don't normally rate on tips but in that case I feel like I had one person steal from me what the first guy gave me. I've had a lot of passengers that did not deserve 5 stars.

Also people who put in the wrong pickup location and then whine at me for being incompetent at finding them get 3 stars max, which on Lyft means I never have to suffer through them again. Too bad Uber is not the same way. Lately though I just cancel on these guys since they ALWAYS rate the driver down.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

There's no standardized process to rate passengers. Every driver's interpretation and/or system for rating differs from the next driver. 

Me, I generally give 5 stars upfront and any rudeness, inappropriate behavior, unreasonable requests such as multiple stops along the way will lose a star. But things like no tips, silence, which seat you're sitting in won't lose points like it might with other drivers. I gave a 1 star this morning for a driver coming to my car, putting his backpack in so I can't leave and then saying he left something inside and had me wait more than 5 minutes. BS like that will guarantee you a low rating if not a complaint about you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't pick up anyone under 4.6 and I ding pax if they were rude or have ridiculously bad hygiene.


----------



## X-Cabbie (Oct 27, 2015)

Default rating for pax who does nothing especially good and nothing especially bad: 3.5 stars, and I round up or down depending on other factors.

Making me wait: minus 1 star for each 6 minutes

Tipping: plus 1 star for each 3 dollars

Surge: plus 1 star for 1.7x, or plus 2 stars for 2.4x or more

Joking around with me, interesting conversation, and otherwise making my experience enjoyable: plus 1-2 stars

Not saying good-bye (or whatever) when you get out of the car: minus 1 star

Back-seat driving: minus 1-2 stars, depending on severity ("Change lanes now!")

Entering the wrong pickup or dropoff location: minus 1 star


----------



## Ceejay311 (Jul 6, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why do you use uber frequently?


I work in the city and need to get to and from different places quickly. I'm also not a fan of the subway.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ceejay311 said:


> I work in the city and need to get to and from different places quickly. I'm also not a fan of the subway.


That's not very believable.


----------



## Ceejay311 (Jul 6, 2017)

LOL, I can already tell that no matter what I say you won't believe it. Feel free to believe what you want though, I'm just stating my truth.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Ceejay311 said:


> LOL, I can already tell that no matter what I say you won't believe it. Feel free to believe what you want though, I'm just stating my truth.


Maybe go to the N.Y. sub forum. You will get market specific answers there. Asking pet peeves from someone who drives in a rural area is different from someone who drives in a big city. Big cities vs small cities have different variables like parking enforcements, police act differently in both, and traffic is different as well.
I drive in sf and take the services as well. I have experience from both sides.
Also most cities don't have pool.


----------



## Ceejay311 (Jul 6, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Maybe go to the N.Y. sub forum. You will get market specific answers there. Asking pet peeves from someone who drives in a rural area is different from someone who drives in a big city. Big cities vs small cities have different variables like parking enforcements, police act differently in both, and traffic is different as well.
> I drive in sf and take the services as well. I have experience from both sides.
> Also most cities don't have pool.


That's true - great point. Will do.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Any driver that downrates a pax for not tipping is immature and unfair. There are a number of reasons why a customer may not or can not tip regardless of how good their ride was. Your job is to provide that good ride and are compensated accordingly. You are owed nothing more. Of course we all rely on tips, but you need to understand that you can't *expect* one and it should not be a factor in your rating.
If so, then you are no better than the self entitled pax that the drivers are the first to complain about that they were unfairly rated for not providing water, aux cords etc.

This is exactly why ratings are meaningless.
Because many of you (both drivers and customers) don't even know how to rate properly.

For pax, most of it has already been said. Be prompt and respectful of the driver's vehicle. if he/she doesn't want you to eat in the car then that's the way it is (usually plastic bottled drinks *with caps* are ok). Also don't expect the driver to have an aux cable or charger for any of your devices. It's your stuff, so come prepared for, _and_ take responsibility for, your own "mobile life". *Always ask* if you can plug in to the driver's stereo or 12v outlet. Most driver's I know don't have a problem with it. If you are plugging in to the stereo please be mindful that just because you are paying for a ride somewhere it does not give you the right to use the car for your own personal boombox. The driver's first job is to safely drive you to wherever you are going in one piece and it is at the driver's sole discretion at what volume level he or she feels comfortable with in order to do their job properly. As a pax, downrating your driver for not getting your own way in any of the scenarios I have just described is also immature and an abuse of the rating system.
As a pax you are owed a ride in a clean comfortable and safe vehicle with a driver that supposedly has superior driving and communication skills and is overall helpful in a way that will give you a pleasant experience in your travels, nothing more. As a pax that is all you should be rating on.

For the drivers........oh gawd, many of you are so bad when it comes to your people handling skills that I don't have enough time to list it all.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Ceejay311 said:


> I'm a frequent uber rider looking for some clarification on passenger ratings.
> 
> If anyone wants to address any of the following it'd be awesome:
> 
> ...


I have a simple rating system. I rate 1, 3 and 5 star only. 2 and 4 doesn't exist to me.

I rate 1 star to those who insist I do something that is illegal even after I inform them that it's me who could take the hit and not them, assault of any kinda, vandalism, murder, theft but may not always be limited to those conditions.

3 star for those who are just insanely obnoxious. For instance, I picked this lady and her 2 friends up. Her rating was below 4 star's. At the time I had never seen a rider with such a low rating, so I accepted it out of curiosity.

OMFG, I found out why she had such a low rating. Her and her friends had very bubbly personalities. They were not small people either. They were all very loud and from what I could tell, they were sober. I swear it was incredibly hard to concentrate on driving with the 3 of them sounding like they was at a sober bachelorette party with intense laughing, clapping and bouncing around in my Honda Fit.

The requesting rider asked about her rating at the start of the ride because she knew it was low and said "I give you 5 star's if you give me 5 stars." I agreed and when the trip ended, she waited for me to rate her 5 star's. I later changed it to 3 star's.

I would have given her 5 star's if they were just drunk and made a conscious decision not to drive but I would bet they weren't therefore I feel they lacked consideration of others around them.

I give 5 star's to 97% of my requests.


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Imagine a stranger getting in your car. How would you prefer they act? Don't tear my stuff up, don't try to humiliate me or rip me off, and I'll probably give you 5 stars. I'm not going to flip out and shi*rate you because you don't want to bang me. I don't want to bang you either.

Having said that I pass out 5 stars like candy. Most of my riders have either been really cool or just wanted to get home with no fuss. And then I end up picking the same people up over and over because we have this mutual understanding- you don't be a jerk and I won't be a jerk and we'll get you where you need to go. I'm not going to entertain you. There's no strobe lights or racing gloves involved.



One Star said:


> For the drivers........oh gawd, many of you are so bad when it comes to your people handling skills that I don't have enough time to list it all.


I've started collecting Uber driver stories from pax. In Norman alone we have some genuinely dumb f*cking b*stards.

Like the guy who unwittingly picked up Toby Keith's son and began to spin conspiracy theories about Toby Keith. He probably shouldn't have told Toby's son that Toby's daughter is a wh*re either.

In the OKC metro area in general we've got MORE conspiracy theorists, drug dealers, cocktail servers, racists, and people who just flat-out refuse to clear trash out of the car. And drop the g*d d*amn racing gloves, nerds.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I rate 1 star to those who insist I do something that is illegal even after I inform them that it's me who could take the hit and not them, assault of any kinda, vandalism, murder, theft but may not always be limited to those conditions.


Wow, I've had riders ask me to speed, break seatbelt laws, etc. but I've never had a passenger ask me to murder someone or commit vandalism or theft.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, I've had riders ask me to speed, break seatbelt laws, etc. but I've never had a passenger ask me to murder someone or commit vandalism or theft.


Lucky you


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I reserve the fifth star for those who tip. It's my way of differentiating between the above average and the exceptional.​
[NG]Owner


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a 3-star and a report for navigation from a rider because I missed an exit in a construction zone Monday afternoon. I gave her 5-stars at the time but now that I know she dinged me I'm going to go back later and change her rating to a 1 star.


----------



## dexstar (Jun 4, 2017)

1* if you have a half full pee bag strapped under your skirt. (Yes, I had this happen last week).


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Don't ask for stops along the way unless you're also offering a tip (paid up front) for the stop. If our wheels aren't turning, we're not making any money. A quick drop-off of your friend that's in the car is worth about $2-3 if we're waiting for him/her to get in the door. That "5 minute" pop-in at the convenience store is usually more like 15, and let's not even get into the whole drive-thru thing...

Asking for these "favors" without offering up front tips (we've all gotten offers to make the stops and then been left hanging when the ride's over), will get you downrated. We know if we don't do them, you're going to downrate us. Try to remember that this is a business relationship, not a friendship, no matter how well you get along with us, and how much fun you have chatting with us during the ride. This is our job. We need to make money. We're not your family. We're not your friends. We don't hang out and go clubbing together with you. We don't celebrate the holidays with you. It's business. Business is about money.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I rate 1 star to those who insist I do something that is illegal even after I inform them that it's me who could take the hit and not them, assault of any kinda, vandalism, *murder*, theft but may not always be limited to those conditions.


Do you come back in the afterlife to downrate the pax after being murdered? I need to take note of this in case it happens to me.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Point off for everything under the sun or stars. Tips & Surge alleviate this.
> 
> Pax rating vs the norm for the area. If everyone is around 4.8 but ur ass is 4.42, I know ur shit.
> 
> ...


How does uber reset ratings other than the last 500 trip ratings????


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Ceejay311 said:


> I'm a frequent uber rider looking for some clarification on passenger ratings.
> 
> If anyone wants to address any of the following it'd be awesome:
> 
> ...


I always rate a 5 unless I prefer to never see the rider again (excessively rude, too touchy, etc). I would hope to get the same consideration. I pick up riders regardless of stars. If I have someone with low stars, I try harder to make their ride great. Had a low star rider and I really gave great service. She rated me a 1 and made a comment regarding bad navigation. I looked at the map and you couldn't get a straighter line. Takes about 35 stars to move back up one tenth of a point. If a driver gets you from A to B safely - just give them a 5. We don't make much doing this and it makes it worse when you have to worry about someone that's ridden with you for 10-15 minutes having an impact on your livelihood. Hope this helps.



AuxCordBoston said:


> That's not very believable.


Really?


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

As long as you tip it's five stars. Decent surge with no tip and the passenger behaves it's normally a five star also (providing I'm making a decent profit with the surge).

No surge or crappy surge where I lose money and no tip four star max and I'll take stars off for things like not being at the pickup point as soon as I arrive, slaming my car doors, asking for bottled water or a charger or to play your own music (I can tolerate that stuff if you tip but think it takes a lot of balls for a non-tipper to expect extras), relying on the pin in the uber app instead of entering it and being at the wrong pickup spot and having to wait for you to figure out where I am (I don't bother calling passengers anymore if they aren't at the pick up spot and just no show them if they aren't there in the allotted time period and let them pay the cancel fee and ping another Uber).

The things that will get a one star from me will be if I pick you up at a grocery store (I actually cancel on grocery store pick ups) or another store and you have merchandise I unload or if you a pick up with luggage or other items that I help unload and don't tip. I'm also frustrated with people like servers and bartenders that don't tip and if I know you're a service person that gets tips and stiffs me I am one or two starring their ass.

As far as ratings go if it's a decent surge I really don't care. If there is no surge and I know I won't have an issue with pick ups I normally only pick up 4.8+ rated passengers. If the pick up is more than a few blocks away (I only will drive up to two miles for a pick up now) I am going to be a lot more likely to pick you up if you are higher rated. Same with an airport/out of state drop off. I live by the Ohio/Michigan border and get a lot of drop off request to Michigan Suburbs and the Detroit airport where I can legally pick up a passenger and if someone is lower rated I'm going to be less likely to agree to the trip and the only time I'll do an airport drop off anymore is if the person tells me up front they are going to tip me.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

No five star unless you tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

one star if they damage my vehicle, or are rude.
five stars everyone else.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Haines said:


> I always rate a 5 unless I prefer to never see the rider again (excessively rude, too touchy, etc). I would hope to get the same consideration. I pick up riders regardless of stars. If I have someone with low stars, I try harder to make their ride great. Had a low star rider and I really gave great service. She rated me a 1 and made a comment regarding bad navigation. I looked at the map and you couldn't get a straighter line. Takes about 35 stars to move back up one tenth of a point. If a driver gets you from A to B safely - just give them a 5. We don't make much doing this and it makes it worse when you have to worry about someone that's ridden with you for 10-15 minutes having an impact on your livelihood. Hope this helps.
> 
> Really?


Why do you pick up riders regardless of stars when that low rated rider gave you a 1 star and navigation flag?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> ...... On a multi-stop trip I've had more than once where the first drop off guy try and give me a tip only for the other guy who ordered the ride to take the cash from him and say he'll put it towards the tip he's giving me, and then never give me anything.
> ........


Geesh. What lowlifes!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Very simply: 5-stars if I'd allow them in my car again; 1-star if I wouldn't give them a ride again. 
They'd have to be pretty bad to get a 1-star (destroy/damage my car, spill beverage (other than water), act extremely rude).


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Ceejay311 said:


> I'm a frequent uber rider looking for some clarification on passenger ratings.
> 
> If anyone wants to address any of the following it'd be awesome:
> 
> ...


I smell bacon!


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Slam my door. Instant 1 star.


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

My deductions are simple:
Everyone starts with 5 stars:
*
Slam my door - lose one star
Ask to sit on the front seat - lose one star
Racist comment- lose four stars
Trump supporter - Lose one star (if you say "he deserves a chance" then you loose 2 stars)
Eat ANYTHING in the car - Lose one star
Ask me how much $ I make - lose one star
Fart - lose 2 stars (but 1 star if you come clean and apologize).

Uberpool users - you only GET one star because Uber does't allow me to give less. however, if any of the deductions above happen during an Uberpool ride, you'll get one star PLUS I'll write Uber and ask them to never have you as a passanger again.

I hope I was able to help you.*


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

dexstar said:


> 1* if you have a half full pee bag strapped under your skirt. (Yes, I had this happen last week).


She probably has a medical problem requiring her to wear a catheter and pee bag. Down-rating

Her is discrimination.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got a 3-star and a report for navigation from a rider because I missed an exit in a construction zone Monday afternoon. I gave her 5-stars at the time but now that I know she dinged me I'm going to go back later and change her rating to a 1 star.


How do we go back and change ratings?

Edit: nvm Coach. I found it.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why do you pick up riders regardless of stars when that low rated rider gave you a 1 star and navigation flag?


It's my job.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Five Star said:


> My deductions are simple:
> Everyone starts with 5 stars:
> *
> Slam my door - loose one star
> ...


2 stars because someone has a different opinion then yours. How about down rating 4 stars if they like another sports team?... Maybe they like sushi and you think it's bait... come on not everyone likes the same thing. The only reason to really do that though is if your smarter then everyone else in the room/car. (you don't have to respond I already know you are)


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Haines said:


> It's my job.


Dumb response. It is you job to not get deactivated by uber. I suggest you not pick up low rated riders


----------



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

Passengers get 1 star no matter what, so since there's a variation of 4 stars a driver can give, I generally base my determination on four criteria

1. - Did they make me wait for an unreasonable period (during pickup or at a requested stop in the middle of the trip)
2. - Was their ride so short that it cost me money getting there/going back to someplace else
3. - Excessive backseat driving
4. - Doing something to make it a really awkward experience (i.e. - inappropriate comments, general rudeness, etc.)

It's not hard and fast by any means, and I try to give the benefit of the doubt if I'm not sure if they ticked off one of the boxes here or if they're a new passenger or if they are elderly. However, I don't always give that benefit of the doubt. It ultimately comes down to whether or not I'd mind this person being in my car again.

Additionally, if they give a tip, that is almost certainly a 5 star and if they damage my car or make me feel threatened, that's a 1 star and/or immediate ride termination.

I've done about 150 rides so far, and I'd say about 95% are 5 stars, and all but one of the other 5% were 4 stars. Gave one guy 2 stars after he broke rule #1, 3 and 4 above. Also gave one guy 1 star after he issued a made up complaint about the smell of my car.

We get deactivated if we're below 4.6, so if I see a passenger below 4.6, I try not to pick them up unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Quickly 

Rating Does mot pay me


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> Ive had 1300 and some rides and Ive given four less than five star ratings. I reserve it for assholes.


Me too ... at 2,500 rides. For a short period I actually down-rated non-tippers and actually thought about the rating and MY rating went down. Now I only down-rate if I truly believe another driver wouldn't want to subject themselves to this rider even on a very slow night. They have to be pretty awful for that but it does happen occasionally.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

Rating pax lower than five starts lowers your rating because they get to see what you've rated them before they have to rate you.

Uber used rating to keep drivers in line. They could give two $#!TT$ what pax do.


----------



## jagman44 (Jun 1, 2017)

In most cases a tipper gets a 5 Getting a repeat rider is very rare but a 1 rider rating will guarantee you will never be see that rider again and I have used it for just that reason.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The problem is that you can not trust the rating system any longer. People rate passengers for things other than if they are damaging our vehicles or gave them problems during the trip. Now you have people rating low for not tipping, for not liking your sports team etc.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Just don't do this and you're getting 5* from me~






Tip big enough and you still might get them 5* - however


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Just don't do this and you're getting 5* from me~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always choke out my taxi drivers.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I only down rate if they aren't ready when I arrive or within a minute or two , they don't let me safely pull over to pick them up, ***** that I didn't stop illegally to pick them up in an unsafe place, if they enter a door number for airport pick up and don't go to the door that they entered , rude, ask me for freebies .
I DON"T downgrade because they didn't tip or because the ride is short on Uber

With lyft if I don't want your business in the future I rate 3 stars to be unpaired even if you were a great pax . 

I rate most pax 5 stars and only a handfull at 1 star after over 4000 rides

UberX I don't pick up pax rated below 4.59 on Select I don't care


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I give 5's the majority of the time. The one off's I give 2's or 3's(i.e. complaints on the route by the app & telling me how to drive)


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

Ceejay311 said:


> What does the rating even mean?


IMO the purpose of the rating system is to educate both passengers and drivers to build a safer, more civilized, more economical, etc community. Anyone (including Travis) uses it for other reasons than that considered abusers to me.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Dumb response. It is you job to not get deactivated by uber. I suggest you not pick up low rated riders


Troll


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Haines said:


> It's my job.





AuxCordBoston said:


> Dumb response. It is you job to not get deactivated by uber. I suggest you not pick up low rated riders


He was giving you good advise. 
Ever walk into a business that has a sign that says "we have the right to refuse service to anyone"? (aside for reasons that would be illegal)
Well this is when you apply that


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Everyone gets a "5" at first. For the most part I leave it there but if they wind up being rude (past my acceptance level), leave trash or rate me lower than "5" I go back and down rate them. We all know the ratings system is worthless. It is too opinionated and not factual enough but it can hurt a driver! In my market (Houston) 4.7 is the magic number (I had an on-line chat with them). At that point they can deactivate you or offer to let you attend a school and go on probation. Customers assume the ratings are used logically but they are not. In school a 3 would equate to a "C", a 4would equate to a "B" and a 5 would equate to an "A". In Uber life a 5 equates to an "A" and everything else equates to an "F". That is just the way they use it.

I learned my lesson this last week about picking up lower rated riders. Picked up a 4.35 (I think it was). Never again! From now on I may pick up a 4.7 but that is as low as I will go.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He was giving you good advise.
> Ever walk into a business that has a sign that says "we have the right to refuse service to anyone"? (aside for reasons that would be illegal)
> Well this is when you apply that


Sorry. I'm old school. Do the the job and do it to the best of your ability. What I "think" about a customer, doesn't make it a fact. So maybe they have a poor rating because they were late once. Another poor rating because they didn't talk enough (something on their mind). Whatever. I've had great rides from people with low ratings. Fortunately I have a heads up and make sure I give a great riding experience. I've had a couple that didn't work out. I gave a 4 today (usually give 5 stars) because the lady was late and did NOT apologize but instead, when I explained the new Uber policy on wait times, said all drivers wait for her. So next time I get her I'll leave as soon as I can and she'll get charged. I want to get her again. If I did a 3 or less, I wouldn't get her. I do try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That's great that you do that. Most of us have also had good experiences with low rated riders. But we have also been burned by them. 
The rating system is there for a reason. While it's great to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, the way I see it is someone else already did and obviously it didn't work out too well for them. So why am I going to put that person in my car.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's great that you do that. Most of us have also had good experiences with low rated riders. But we have also been burned by them.
> The rating system is there for a reason. While it's great to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, the way I see it is someone else already did and obviously it didn't work out too well for them. So why am I going to put that person in my car.


What does the rating mean now though with people down rating for things like not tipping, the driver had to drive far for a short trip, etc.

In the second example if you were driving by them and the request was short you may pass it up because someone else was pissed because they accepted the request when the where further away.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What does the rating mean now though with people down rating for things like not tipping, the driver had to drive far for a short trip, etc.


Most don't do this. Don't believe everything you read in these forums. 
If everyone downrated for no tipping, 90% of all pax would be under 4.0


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Riders get 5 stars from me unless they mess up my car; ask for an aux cable and play something dreadful; make me wait without apologizing; or disrespect me in some way. I will not deduct stars because I don't like the person or he's a Trump supporter, but if I am on the edge about it that could tip the balance.

I rarely give low ratings right away. I make a note of the name and change his rating a week later so he doesn't know it was me. All smart drivers do this so if your rating goes down do not assume it was your last driver.

And yes, passengers, your rating does matter at least a little. I will pick up low rated riders or pool requests if it's a large surge or I am chasing a quest with a ride quota and minimum acceptance rate. If neither thing applies I won't pick up under 4.6 and when it's busy will sometimes hold out for 4.7. I won't pick up pool even with surge if it is busy and I know I can get another ping. 

The combination of requesting pool and a low rating will mean you wait quite a bit longer for a ride and get picked up by the least experienced drivers.

I do not low rate riders for not tipping, although someone who has been unpleasant or difficult can make up for it by tipping and still get five stars. I never low rate riders just for requesting pool; whether I accept is on me. I think drivers who automatically low rate pool riders and non-tippers are messing up the system. If the norm shifts to the point that most people tip, I will change my policy and begin low rating people who don't. Even if it becomes the norm, however, I will not dock a star for pax who clearly can't afford to tip.

Other people have given you a pretty good lowdown on behaviors drivers don't like. But here's another point. If you do something wrong, acknowledge it, apologize, and offer a tip. Even someone who spills stuff in my car will get 5 stars if he apologizes profusely, helps me clean it up, and gives me a big tip. Someone who drops the pin in the wrong place will still get 5 stars if he acknowledges it's his fault, works with me to help me get to him and is otherwise a nice passenger.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

5* Reserved for tippers only who are polite and respectful
4* Polite respectful passengers who don't tip
3* Slightly annoying passengers who don't tip(a tip will get them 4*)
2* Rule breakers who I never want to see again even if they tip
1* Rule breakers and scammers who I don't want to see and who I report for removal from platform even if they tip

People who make a mistake and then apologize about it are offered forgiveness and I will take that into account when rating. Self centered folks who only care about themselves and are ignorant of the basic rules of civility are going to fully reap the harvest from the seeds they sow. It's my car so we'll be using my criteria.

I will pick up folks rated 4* and above.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Automatic 5 star even with no tip unless you the pax.

1. Put in a wrong pickup location(don't blame the app all the time plz)
2. Eat or drink in my car.
3. Leave trash in my car.
4. Try to adjust the radio.
5. Try to be a backseat driver.
6. Cause or attempt to cause a disturbance in my car with me or another car(automatic ejection at a safe location)
7. Slam my door when you leave.
8. Malicious rate me because you the rider are having a bad day at think your so important.
9. Making me wait when you know Im coming more than 2 minutes without a courteously text.
10. When I text you a meeting point its not an invitation to call me. Read your text. Heck you may get canceled and I keep it going.

Tips are a good way to make me forget about certain things of course.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

250 rides, only twice less than 5-stars for passengers - one guy was drunk, hadn't bathed in a long time, and had a catheter going to some sort of bag which proceeded to leak on my back seat (1 star). A cranky woman called me 3 times before I even got to her and texted me an alternate location rather than putting it into the app and was then mad that it took me longer to get to her! Then the ride was a 1-mile ride for which I made like $3, during which she scowled the whole time. And THEN she gave ME my first 1-star rating! 1-star for her!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Most don't do this. Don't believe everything you read in these forums.
> If everyone downrated for no tipping, 90% of all pax would be under 4.0


Just give it time the average passenger rating is going to fall somewhat. Tippers should be rewarded with a higher rating or if Uber wants to really help us (lol) a badge for tippers that can be seen on ride request. Well enough dreaming for that, tipping your driver was a normal thing in America and I believe with TIME it could be again.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

5 stars if the trip is worth it & Pax treat me (& my car ) the way I treat them. 

1 star reserved for everyone else. 

I don't deduct 1 star for every fu** up pax do, they effe up once, that's it 1 star but they never see it coming...


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

5 stars for everybody right now. Uber makes it too easy for passengers to retaliate in kind. 

Is it also true that Uber will let them know if you change their rating later?


----------



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

My rating system when I started was passengers would lose one star for....
-Short trips/asking me to stop somewhere mid-trip and taking too long and/or waiting too long to come outside at beginning of trip
-Needless backseat driving
-Inappropriate comments (racism, sexual things, etc.)
-Damage to my vehicle. 

None of those things happened, they get 5 stars. I probably gave 5 stars 95% of the time.

Now it's simplified to this...

- If I wouldn't mind them in my car again: 5 stars
- Not sure if I want them in my car again: 4 stars
- Don't want them in my car again for benign reasons (i.e. - they were nice, but it just wouldn't make sense economically in the future to pick them up again): 3 stars
- They are the Trix Rabbit trying to steal my cereal: 2 stars
- Don't want them in my car again, and quite frankly, they deserve to walk after the way they acted: 1 star.

I probably give 5 stars now like 98-99% of the time. And to be fair, if the Trix Rabbit behaved himself, I'd give him 5 stars too.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

NashuaUberGuy said:


> My rating system when I started was passengers would lose one star for....
> -Short trips/asking me to stop somewhere mid-trip and taking too long and/or waiting too long to come outside at beginning of trip
> -Needless backseat driving
> -Inappropriate comments (racism, sexual things, etc.)
> ...


I think the rating system is sort of ridiculous. Since I've been giving everyone 5 stars, I have only been getting 5 stars myself. No need to give someone 1-3 stars because you don't want to see them again - with so many drivers, the odds are slim that you will see them again anyway.


----------



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

Haines said:


> I think the rating system is sort of ridiculous. Since I've been giving everyone 5 stars, I have only been getting 5 stars myself. No need to give someone 1-3 stars because you don't want to see them again - with so many drivers, the odds are slim that you will see them again anyway.


You'd be surprised. Maybe it varies from location to location.

There have been plenty of times when I've given 5 stars and I'm fairly certain I did not get 5 stars back even though there were no problems with the ride. I'm consistently in the 4.8-4.9 range, but given how much a low rating can impact you or how low the margins are given expenses, if I am absolutely certain a pax would not be beneficial in the future, I want to make sure I don't get them again.

However, that's probably 1 or 2 out of 100 pax, if that.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

NashuaUberGuy said:


> You'd be surprised. Maybe it varies from location to location.
> 
> There have been plenty of times when I've given 5 stars and I'm fairly certain I did not get 5 stars back even though there were no problems with the ride. I'm consistently in the 4.8-4.9 range, but given how much a low rating can impact you or how low the margins are given expenses, if I am absolutely certain a pax would not be beneficial in the future, I want to make sure I don't get them again.
> 
> However, that's probably 1 or 2 out of 100 pax, if that.


I believe you're right about the location. I've heard NYC was really tough to get a decent rating. I'm in Nashville and find that riders are usually ok. We do have exceptions though.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Most don't do this. Don't believe everything you read in these forums.
> If everyone downrated for no tipping, 90% of all pax would be under 4.0


95% would be more accurate and under 3.0 lol


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> 95% would be under 3.0 lol


Could be. But my experience (my city) 5.0 ratings in last 5 weeks and 20% tips.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Haines said:


> Could be. But my experience (my city) 5.0 ratings in last 5 weeks and 20% tips.


I'm typically more like 10% of my Earnings tip. E.g. this week I'm at $550 earnings with $73 in tips that came from less than 3% of the passengers...but I'm part-time and drive under 20 hours a week...so maybe that's part of the difference.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

NashuaUberGuy said:


> You'd be surprised. Maybe it varies from location to location.
> 
> There have been plenty of times when I've given 5 stars and I'm fairly certain I did not get 5 stars back even though there were no problems with the ride. I'm consistently in the 4.8-4.9 range, but given how much a low rating can impact you or how low the margins are given expenses, if I am absolutely certain a pax would not be beneficial in the future, I want to make sure I don't get them again.
> 
> However, that's probably 1 or 2 out of 100 pax, if that.


I'll be quite honest. I'm mildly considering stopping uber because of some 4 star ratings I've gotten recently. I am a very good driver with a clean car. I talk when talked to, not when I don't. I give almost everybody 5 stars (initially ALL get five stars). When I pick somebody up and have a good ride and chat, and then they give me 4 stars "just because" (maybe they don't like minivans?) or whatever, it pisses me off. I emailed uber just asking why I got my last two 4 stars (I have zero driver complaints in over 100 rides and a 4.88 currently) and of course uber won't tell me. I'm 100%, bet my life on it, positive that the reason I got 4 instead of 5 was bullcrap. I almost wonder if some pax just always default to 4 star on principle. The reason I take it personally even though I shouldn't is because I am a highly motivated individual who strives to do well at tasks. When some joe blow is rating me as performing on a sub par level (at my real job where I make much more than uber I receive good reviews), it bothers me. I wonder why I need it in my life. The rating system is badly broken. Must be nice being a taxi driver because it doesn't matter. You don't have to drive pax through drive through scared that if you say no you'll get 1 starred for it and require another 20 5 star to make up for it.

The main reason of course if I quit is because there are a billion drivers now and it's impossible to make real money outside of drunk hours. I went to bed last night at 9:30 and had 8 hours sleep and it was glorious.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I'm typically more like 10% of my Earnings tip. E.g. this week I'm at $550 earnings with $73 in tips that came from less than 3% of the passengers...but I'm part-time and drive under 20 hours a week...so maybe that's part of the difference.


I had to get a full time (regular) job since Uber brought in out of state drivers - no doubt it helped my ratings. So I'm really down on hours $260 and $58 tips. Little higher than normal. Had a generous Ole Miss booster 



ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'll be quite honest. I'm mildly considering stopping uber because of some 4 star ratings I've gotten recently. I am a very good driver with a clean car. I talk when talked to, not when I don't. I give almost everybody 5 stars (initially ALL get five stars). When I pick somebody up and have a good ride and chat, and then they give me 4 stars "just because" (maybe they don't like minivans?) or whatever, it pisses me off. I emailed uber just asking why I got my last two 4 stars (I have zero driver complaints in over 100 rides and a 4.88 currently) and of course uber won't tell me. I'm 100%, bet my life on it, positive that the reason I got 4 instead of 5 was bullcrap. I almost wonder if some pax just always default to 4 star on principle. The reason I take it personally even though I shouldn't is because I am a highly motivated individual who strives to do well at tasks. When some joe blow is rating me as performing on a sub par level (at my real job where I make much more than uber I receive good reviews), it bothers me. I wonder why I need it in my life. The rating system is badly broken. Must be nice being a taxi driver because it doesn't matter. You don't have to drive pax through drive through scared that if you say no you'll get 1 starred for it and require another 20 5 star to make up for it.
> 
> The main reason of course if I quit is because there are a billion drivers now and it's impossible to make real money outside of drunk hours. I went to bed last night at 9:30 and had 8 hours sleep and it was glorious.


Agree. I do better with Uber now that it just means extra money rather than my livelihood. Sleep better too!


----------



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'll be quite honest. I'm mildly considering stopping uber because of some 4 star ratings I've gotten recently. I am a very good driver with a clean car. I talk when talked to, not when I don't. I give almost everybody 5 stars (initially ALL get five stars). When I pick somebody up and have a good ride and chat, and then they give me 4 stars "just because" (maybe they don't like minivans?) or whatever, it pisses me off. I emailed uber just asking why I got my last two 4 stars (I have zero driver complaints in over 100 rides and a 4.88 currently) and of course uber won't tell me. I'm 100%, bet my life on it, positive that the reason I got 4 instead of 5 was bullcrap. I almost wonder if some pax just always default to 4 star on principle. The reason I take it personally even though I shouldn't is because I am a highly motivated individual who strives to do well at tasks. When some joe blow is rating me as performing on a sub par level (at my real job where I make much more than uber I receive good reviews), it bothers me. I wonder why I need it in my life. The rating system is badly broken. Must be nice being a taxi driver because it doesn't matter. You don't have to drive pax through drive through scared that if you say no you'll get 1 starred for it and require another 20 5 star to make up for it.
> 
> The main reason of course if I quit is because there are a billion drivers now and it's impossible to make real money outside of drunk hours. I went to bed last night at 9:30 and had 8 hours sleep and it was glorious.


I haven't done the late night runs lately and it's reduced my stress. People rate better during the day for sure.

And if I am absolutely positively sure that they down rate me for no reason, they go into that 3 or 1 star category. There are plenty of other passengers. If they get dinged enough, maybe they'll learn. 99% of them are fine, though. And, if they down rate me but I did do something wrong, that's okay. Just have to learn from it and move on.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

NashuaUberGuy said:


> I haven't done the late night runs lately and it's reduced my stress. People rate better during the day for sure.
> 
> And if I am absolutely positively sure that they down rate me for no reason, they go into that 3 or 1 star category. There are plenty of other passengers. If they get dinged enough, maybe they'll learn. 99% of them are fine, though. And, if they down rate me but I did do something wrong, that's okay. Just have to learn from it and move on.


I never do late night in Broadway anymore. Accidentally got stuck in it last night and got out as soon as I could. Not worth it. Drunks rate horrible and are a pain.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

NashuaUberGuy said:


> I haven't done the late night runs lately and it's reduced my stress. People rate better during the day for sure.
> 
> And if I am absolutely positively sure that they down rate me for no reason, they go into that 3 or 1 star category. There are plenty of other passengers. If they get dinged enough, maybe they'll learn. 99% of them are fine, though. And, if they down rate me but I did do something wrong, that's okay. Just have to learn from it and move on.


Funny thing is my last two 4 stars were guys I was driving to work in the afternoon!

I'm just waiting for a few days to pass then I'm going to re-rate them as punishment.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'll be quite honest. I'm mildly considering stopping uber because of some 4 star ratings I've gotten recently. I am a very good driver with a clean car. I talk when talked to, not when I don't. I give almost everybody 5 stars (initially ALL get five stars). When I pick somebody up and have a good ride and chat, and then they give me 4 stars "just because" (maybe they don't like minivans?) or whatever, it pisses me off. I emailed uber just asking why I got my last two 4 stars (I have zero driver complaints in over 100 rides and a 4.88 currently) and of course uber won't tell me. I'm 100%, bet my life on it, positive that the reason I got 4 instead of 5 was bullcrap. I almost wonder if some pax just always default to 4 star on principle. The reason I take it personally even though I shouldn't is because I am a highly motivated individual who strives to do well at tasks. When some joe blow is rating me as performing on a sub par level (at my real job where I make much more than uber I receive good reviews), it bothers me. I wonder why I need it in my life. The rating system is badly broken. Must be nice being a taxi driver because it doesn't matter. You don't have to drive pax through drive through scared that if you say no you'll get 1 starred for it and require another 20 5 star to make up for it.
> 
> The main reason of course if I quit is because there are a billion drivers now and it's impossible to make real money outside of drunk hours. I went to bed last night at 9:30 and had 8 hours sleep and it was glorious.


I have felt exactly like you do...

Anyone, and I mean anyone give me a 4 star is a complete no brain paxhole. I know what I provide and deliver.

That said, I stopped picking up pax with anything less than a 4.6 - and I screen pax that are in question. Aaaand, I never Start Trip until everyone is in the car and I KNOW there will not be a problem. 5k Trips with a 4.95 rating.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> As long as you tip it's five stars. Decent surge with no tip and the passenger behaves it's normally a five star also (providing I'm making a decent profit with the surge).
> 
> No surge or crappy surge where I lose money and no tip four star max and I'll take stars off for things like not being at the pickup point as soon as I arrive, slaming my car doors, asking for bottled water or a charger or to play your own music (I can tolerate that stuff if you tip but think it takes a lot of balls for a non-tipper to expect extras), relying on the pin in the uber app instead of entering it and being at the wrong pickup spot and having to wait for you to figure out where I am (I don't bother calling passengers anymore if they aren't at the pick up spot and just no show them if they aren't there in the allotted time period and let them pay the cancel fee and ping another Uber).
> 
> ...


It's like you read my mind about wait staff and bartenders not tipping....I mean, come on!! 

Actually I agree wholeheartedly with about 99% of your post.


----------

